# is this correct



## blondlebanese (Mar 12, 2015)

is this correct ?   if the leaves are long and narrow its sativa/sativa dominant.  if the leaves look broad its indica/indica dominant.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes!


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 13, 2015)

you got it bro!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2015)

Generally speaking, yes.  Though I can say that my Satori gets some huge leaves that are about in the middle, but it is absolutely a sativa high.  so, since most things are hybrids, this only hold true to a certain degree.  However, true sativas will have the long skinny leaves and true indicas will be bushier with wider leaves.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 13, 2015)

:yeahthat:


----------



## blondlebanese (Mar 15, 2015)

how about the name "kush".   does kush=indica ?


----------



## blondlebanese (Mar 15, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess  However said:
			
		

> by "true" do you mean that which was sold way back in the day.  like columbian,  tai stick, skunk.  did any of those originals survive ?  i can still remember the "earthy dirt" taste of columbian gold.  and all the seeds.


----------



## Dunbar (Mar 16, 2015)

very interesting you blondlebanese? you create some laughing sentence.
yes you are right!
Is this saying made by you???


----------



## blondlebanese (Mar 22, 2015)

say what?


----------



## DankColas (Mar 22, 2015)

I like the way Dunbar's words roll off his tongue. Or pour like fine wine. Still what did he say??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2015)

blondlebanese said:


> by "true" do you mean that which was sold way back in the day. like columbian, tai stick, skunk. did any of those originals survive ? i can still remember the "earthy dirt" taste of columbian gold. and all the seeds.


 
No, I mean something that is 100% sativa or 100% indica, not necessarily land race strains.


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2015)

all of the original strains like Mexicans, Columbian, and thai stick are all still around. compared to modern strains they tend to be weak, and take forever to flower. Lots of hybrids have been done. this is the conundrum, in Cali, everybody grows from clone...so everybody has the same genetics as everybody else. the only way to introduce fresh genetics is to pop beans. but they only pop beans to find the next phenol to run as a clone.


----------

